# HugesNet vs. Wild Blue



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Have done some research on HughesNet, which in turn Wild Blue is also brought up in some of those posts.

I live in the country, am interested in anything faster than *dial up*. Before I decided on the company I have now, I had talked to all locally, for DSL. As years before, I'm told we're to far out.

So...those of you who have had, or do have HughesNet or Wild Blue, please let me know what you think, what you have experienced, etc...

From what I have read, I'm debating whether it would actually be worth getting satellite internet.

Would love your opinions. Thank you.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Can you get a cell phone signal out there? If so, you may want to check into a PC Air card (wireless broadband). I live really far out (surrounded by National Forest), and last year, the cell tower on our property got the ability to carry the broadband signal, so now I have that. It's portable, plugs in the USB port, so you can use it with a PC, or plug it into your laptop, whatever. If you can get a cell phone signal, you can get internet (generally).

A lot cheaper than satellite, the modem is often free if purchased online, and unlike the satellite service, this is portable.


----------



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for responding so fast, Laura.
Yes, we get a very good and clear signal on cell phones. I know there is a tower around here somewhere, not that far away.
I had also ran across, the corner of my eye, about the card, yesterday. Today I noticed at a cellphone place, advertiseing for a pc card. Wondered if it was the same thing.

I'll be checking into that.

Thank you.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I get my service through Verizon and I have been extremely happy with it. I have had no problems with it aside from the initial install (which actually turned out to be partly the fault of the prior service's software uninstallation doinking up my computer's registry.  ) Verizon actually helped me resolve that. I've had only one tiime of "downtime" and when I called they let me know that it was a problem on their end, and it was resolved within an hour and I was back online.

Tech support is great, not the least because I can actually understand them.  They don't outsource their tech support. :up: I've never waited more than a reasonable time for an tech, either (when I've called with casual questions).

It was great to be able to just pop out my little USB thingy from my desktop computer and pop it into my sister's laptop (installation of software takes just moments and once it's installed, you can plug it in and unplug it as you like) and go on a road trip.


----------



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Like the sound of that. If there is a Verizon here. Probably is.

To think, all the money I'll save, I'll be able to go on vacation

Again, thank you Laura for giving me another option. Which I will check into soon. Otherwise, doing the research, it may have taken some time before I came across a pc card,again. You've saved me time and money


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

That's what we're here for!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

gypsygrace,
remembered your questions and came across this info in my surfin' - i'm considering getting this as what i'm currently using is somewhat dated, have dsl for my desktop, but so much of where i am using my laptop is 'booney-ville'
this link - and i'm NOT saying 'buy this one' - just gives some general info, might make some of the other more understandable:

TigerDirect.com
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4341142&sku=S266-1026
Wireless Networking > Wireless Adapters 
Sierra AirCard 881 Wireless Unlocked High Speed PC Card 
Manufactured by: Sierra Wireless
Mfg Part No: 881
UPC No: 890552625093
------------------------------------------
these couple links are somewhat future-thought for right now:

FCC Launches Effort To Craft National Broadband Plan 
The commission is looking at ways high-speed Internet can improve the economy and individual lives.
April 8, 2009 03:51 PM
http://www.informationweek.com/news...e.jhtml?articleID=216403553&cid=tab_art_infra
---------------------

[everybody's hand seems to be out for the so-called 'stimulus money]

Broadband Players Vie For Stimulus Funds 
With more than $7 billion up for grabs, there's no shortage of parties looking to cash in
April 10, 2009 12:44 PM
http://www.informationweek.com/news...articleID=216500265&cid=tab_art_tab_art_infra
------------------------------------------

few more thoughts on the 3g stories:

All 3G Wireless/Broadband Stories
http://www.informationweek.com/mobi...ubSection=3G+Wireless/Broadband&headParams=3G
---------------------

Sierra Releases 3G Modem For Verizon 
The modem can double as a removable storage drive, and customers can use Verizon's 3G network without having to sign up for a long-term contract. 
http://www.informationweek.com/news...ID=216402587&subSection=3G+Wireless/Broadband


----------



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Not having much luck on finding where I can get a wireless pc card.


----------



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you Daniel b.

Will be checking these out.


----------

